# What are you doing with the sharks?



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

I read that the sharks except the mako urinate through their skin and that effects the tastes of the meat, because except for the mako they don't have a bladder.
The reason I ask is I have seen many 3-4 foot sharks near cavallo pass and didn't target them even though it looks like a lot of meat because of the above.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

release


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

If you do catch one (whether targeting or by accident) and want to try it, I'd suggest cutting off the rear tail while it's still alive and kicking. The heart will help pump the blood out of the 'wound' and what is left is very clean meat. 
Try it. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. Just don't do this while wading! Doh


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Cut the line .They smell like chonch.lol.


----------



## supertunnel (Mar 1, 2012)

*what i do*

if you keep one gut it and throw it in the ice chest. when u cook it cut the meat into one inch strips and boil the meat until you see a film on the top of the boiling water, then batter and fry bonnet heads and black tip taste pretty good


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Black tip is good eating. When I catch them in the surf, I cut their tail ALMOST off and hang by the head to bleed them. (I don't want to hear from Junior Game Wardens about how I shouldn't do this.)


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

monkeyman1 said:


> Black tip is good eating. When I catch them in the surf, I cut their tail ALMOST off and hang by the head to bleed them. (I don't want to hear from Junior Game Wardens about how I shouldn't do this.)


Thanks all the tips above.
Don't think warden will say anything about some tail missing as long as what's left is in the limit.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

good stuff


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

thanks for the reply.
tell us about your shark recipe's and preparation.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok friends with sharks as long as you are catching a legal one keep it. If you cook it right your family will parise you. It is like pork tenderloin and can not be beat. I am sure they have eaten people but what the heck, it is good food. My Mom would not ever eat shark for fear they have eaten people. What's the difference good food is is good food


----------

